# Hot or Not....Victoria Beckham



## BeneBaby (Jun 6, 2007)

Posh shows up at the Glamour "Woman of the Year" Party in this ultra-super-teeny-tiny-outfit. Thought??? Hot or Not.......


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 6, 2007)

It's too over the top (and too little fabric). She should save that for David. lol. She does look good, though...


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 6, 2007)

Trashy.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 6, 2007)

When I look at this pic it reminds me of the scene in the end of Willy Wonka when Charlie goes to Mr. Wonkas' office. Everything in the office was half!!! Same idea right!

Half an outfit, Half a jacket, Half gloves..... For what it's worth she looks fierce in anything but this is really bad.


----------



## skeletonxQueen (Jun 6, 2007)

It might be okay at a Sci-Fi convention but not at Glamours "Woman of the Year" Party.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 6, 2007)

Ugh... no. Less is usually more, but not in this case. Don't like it!


----------



## estherika (Jun 6, 2007)

wow! she really got it wrong!

this might be a good costume for a show or a concert on stage to be theatrical or something but to come like that to an event? wtf??


----------



## snowjesh (Jun 6, 2007)

so-so


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 6, 2007)

I think she is beyond hot but the outfit is a miss. Make the dress a little longer, ditch the jacket and gloves, add a fabulous piece of jewelry and then we've got a winning outfit.


----------



## luxotika (Jun 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *skeletonxQueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It might be okay at a Sci-Fi convention but not at Glamours "Woman of the Year" Party. I totally agree!


----------



## han (Jun 6, 2007)

shes hot from the neck down..lol


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jun 6, 2007)

she's usually got great sense of style but this outfit is totally crap. oh and i love her hair style


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 6, 2007)

She looks amazing, and her body is rocking. But this outfit isn't quite appropriate for any ol event. Maybe a playboy party, or a party in the bedroom!!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif shes hot from the neck down..lol hahahaha


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 6, 2007)

I think it would make a real nice bathing suit or something.


----------



## XkrissyX (Jun 6, 2007)

ohno! she seems to be dressing too trashy these days?! what the fcuk is wrong with her?! uggh. so disappointed


----------



## babyangel (Jun 6, 2007)

Reminds me of a Dominatrix costume.

*Babyangel*


----------



## Nox (Jun 6, 2007)

This looks like an updated version of the Playboy Bunny uniform! It would actually be quite cute if she were actually going to a costume party.

But for this event... no.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 6, 2007)

Not my style....I think she looks kind of trashy also.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 6, 2007)

totally wrong from head to toe, and i dont like Victoria at all :S


----------



## Jessica (Jun 6, 2007)

No doubt about it she is a hot looking woman with an even hotter body. The outfit is so NOT hot!!! I slao dont think it's appropriate for Woman of the Year ceremony....more appropriate for a night out to a club


----------



## kittenmittens (Jun 6, 2007)

she's made another mockery of herself and of the event!

Posh: you're not in the Spice Girls anymore!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 7, 2007)

She is rockin it!


----------



## Karren (Jun 7, 2007)

Beam her up Scottie.... lol

Karren


----------



## Manda (Jun 7, 2007)

I think she pulled that one out from her '97 Spice World tour closet


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, can we get any more skanky?


----------



## nicole-x (Jun 7, 2007)

Too much skin and not enough fabric!

Get her coverd up, she needs a good meal in her body she is to thin, although she has a nice looking face which would look even gorgeous is she had eating something.

Shes hot but the outfit is not!


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 7, 2007)

Why would you wear that to "Woman of the Year"?? Isn't it supposed to be about getting away from sex roles and how women have progressed? What a slut.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 7, 2007)

she's too skinny!

david should find someone else hahaha! kidding!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 7, 2007)

LOL I spy a Camel Toe!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 7, 2007)

if her undies are showing then thats a hint it's too small. wtf!?!?


----------



## princess_20 (Jun 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rizzie_x3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she's usually got great sense of style but this outfit is totally crap. oh and i love her hair style


----------



## MissOli (Jun 7, 2007)

well SHE looks great, but that outfit would have been ALOT better if it was longer or put together with a skirt or something else


----------



## Harlot (Jun 7, 2007)

"I give her face a 2 and her ass a 9"


----------



## Bikz (Jun 7, 2007)

Omg,i really hated that...I mean all of it:her hair color doesn't match her skintone and the hair cut looks like Halle Berry's Catwoman

And about her clothes,well,ya'll said everything I wanted to!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 7, 2007)

NOT...I usually like her style, but this is TRASHY!!!!


----------



## ivette (Jun 8, 2007)

it looks like spandex lingerie to me


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 8, 2007)

I absolutely cannot stand this woman, and think her fashion sense is as absent as her range of facial expressions.


----------



## KristinB (Jun 8, 2007)

She used to be pretty. Now she is just scary-looking


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 8, 2007)

I read that her waist measurement is that of an 8-year-old. She needs to eat a couple of sammiches!


----------



## CandyApple (Jun 9, 2007)

What is she thinking? Who leaves the house looking like this. She's losing her fashion sense.


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 9, 2007)

the outfit is a no no. i think SHE'S hot.. but, that outfit can go in the dumpster.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 9, 2007)

Where's my option for "wtf, yuck"?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 9, 2007)

I think she looks totally hot in this outfit, but like everyone else said.. it's completely inappropriate for this venue. She's a sexy woman but please, put some pants on!

Those aren't underpants, they're not a skirt, they are MICRO SHORTS. Bearing in mind that this woman is a fashion icon for some, I hope she realises that very few people can rock the micro mini shorts. Can you imagine?? I'm not huge but jeebus, I wouldn't unleash myself dressed like that on the world - the white flabby skin would burn just about anyone's retinas!

I think she should be more responsible. I can't imagine anything more awful than a size 22 or larger wearing shorts like that. And you can bet, somewhere - it will happen. Ew!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 9, 2007)

Im not diggin her short hair ..

Her outfit? naw I dont like it

But shesd got a gorgeous Hubby


----------



## FeverDream (Jun 9, 2007)

Not. I don't like her hair either.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hot hairstyle, not so much on the outfit.


----------



## redspiralz (Jun 9, 2007)

whens someone is so beautful you expect them to always look good and even get mad when they look so bad. the hair the clothes the makeup is just bad, either her stylist doesn't like her anymore or noone is telling her the truth about her decisions .......its really sad cuz usually she looks so good.


----------



## isabela21 (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't like her haircut and she's dressed in some pretty out there kind of outfits...but it doesn't matter cuz in the end.....she has David Beckham! *hottie*


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 11, 2007)

Even though her body looks ok in this, I don't really think it's good to wear anywhere!


----------



## Mz Vishis (Jun 14, 2007)

If the skirt/mini/watever was a boy short style and she added a wide belt in a dif color...it might have worked. she does kinda look like she's goin to a pool party.


----------



## Harlot (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I absolutely cannot stand this woman, and think her fashion sense is as absent as her range of facial expressions. SierraWren youre a genius! That should be a standup joke lol. Off topic a bit, but why is that? In EVERY picture Ive seen of her she always sports that same face. We have a word for that in spanish, "amargada". Thats what she seems to look like in her signaure epression. She has a hot hubby, she could afford to smile


----------



## smiley_92 (Jun 14, 2007)

when i first saw this i thought she's left the house in her underwear! have you seen the size of her little corseted waist? there is NO way she is comfortable!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 15, 2007)

she needs to save that outfit for David and not wear it outside of her house its so trashy


----------



## dlwt2003 (Jun 15, 2007)

dont like her but most of the time she looks pretty HOT but to me this looks pretty trashy


----------



## Trisha. (Jun 15, 2007)

Too much skin &amp; not enough fabric, but it looks good on her.


----------



## BloodMittens (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't think that was appropriate to show up to an award's show in, but she is gorgeous. And has a great body, I would kill to have those thighs D:


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 18, 2007)

That is one horendous outfit. It looks tacky and cheap.


----------



## bCreative (Jun 18, 2007)

Posh is hot...but that outfit is not. Maybe if she had on a pair of pants or a skirt, it would have been a little better.


----------



## Barbette (Jun 19, 2007)

hahahahahaahah

No matter what she is wearing, she is always a *NOT*

This woman is so plastic, unattractive and false... and in this case, the outfit actually is rediculous.


----------



## niksaki (Jun 19, 2007)

hhmm...now she is just hsowing off! lol seriously hot outfit but totally wrong to wear it OUT somewhere in my opinion. lol

so loving her hair right now


----------



## mariefrancesca (Jun 20, 2007)

hot... except for those black something in her hands.. i dont know what its called.


----------



## kissie01 (Jun 20, 2007)

ummm i dont know. i think it would have been okay if it was a little longer. Ahh well like they say if you've got it flaunt it, and well in some celebs cases flaunt it when you dont!


----------



## Maui_Princess (Jun 21, 2007)

Alot of times I LOVE what she wears, but this, this is VERY different ! The gloves are bad, the Jacket (can it even be called that) is worse, but those shorts are hideous! They look like she took SMALL boy short undies &amp;&amp; had her sons cut them even smaller. The cutting is very jagged &amp;&amp; uneven.

Plus I am not a fan of the look of NYLONS. I mean nylons with a knee length pencil skirt and pumps now thats understandable but this ensemble? I dunno!


----------



## macface (Jun 21, 2007)

she looks like ms. piggy from her face ugly.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 21, 2007)

i can see she really, really, really wants to become a huge celebrity in the US.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 21, 2007)

NOT HOT NOT HOT NOT HOT NOT HOT!!!

......nightmare


----------



## Bexy (Jun 21, 2007)

It looks like she forgot to put on pants or a skirt. It looks like she is walking around in boy cut panties. Ewww. But I do love her blond with that cut.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 22, 2007)

her face looks like my friends dog, n/o


----------



## farris2 (Jun 23, 2007)

She needs a sandwich!


----------



## chocobon (Jun 23, 2007)

Not!!


----------



## kakoy (Jun 23, 2007)

I acutally like her for some reason...but I don't care for this outfit.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 23, 2007)

I love victoria! but not in that outfit.


----------



## KaseyB (Jun 25, 2007)

I love the outfit IMHO, Minus the black whatever hand Thingies she is wearing The outfit is awesome itself and she has gorgeous legs to show off however her/herself I don't really care for she looked soooooo gorgeous back when she was in the spice girls had a little more meat on her body (not as boney) As she is now and just looked really sexy now she looks to me to thin and that new hair the really short blond doesn't look good on her like I said I like her back when she had the dark hair a little past her chin she looked so pretty, Here I pulled up a few photo's of her when She had that dark chin length hair back when she was in the spice girls here is a few


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Jun 25, 2007)

she is still hot too me, she just needs to try and give up on the music career i mean damn, if my husband was banking like that i would just vacation and shop.


----------

